# Marineland Magnum 350 Filter with Bio wheel pro 30???



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have two marineland magnum 350 filters for my 75 gallon tank. one of the magnum 350 has the bio wheel pro 30 for the add on. question i have is on the bio wheel pro you can put a defuser as well as the bio wheel. right now i have the return water line directly in line with the bio wheel pro 30 but was wondering if i have to have the defuser as well? it sent me two differnet setups so thats why i ask. so i can either go to the bio wheel directly or run the defuser and bio wheel.

also is two magnum 350 too much for my 75 gallon live planted tank??

Also i just did the turn over thing were you divide your gallons per hr by your tank size and im all good. i have 700gph divided by 75 gallons comes to 9.33 times turnover. 9 to 12 times turnover is good for a overstocked or messy fish tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

idle0095 said:


> is two magnum 350 too much for my 75 gallon live planted tank??


I don't think so. You might get by with one, but your fish will generally be happier with cleaner water. Unless you have fish that don't like flow or your plants are getting sucked in, you're fine. Two filters also gives you options, you can clean one or gravel wash the tank with the micron filter without turning off your filtration. Any even though 350 gph is the "certified flow", I think your flow will average lower.


----------

